# HELP! Need info RS Williams & Sons



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok so I just bought an old guitar and like to find some info on it.

I googled but couldn't find much.

So does anyone have any info on R.S. Williams & Sons? The guitar has a label in it that says it was made for the Bellevue College of Music, London. How bout any info on them? I can't find any info on them either.

I gotta says the guitars probably 30s or 40s.....or earlier. Solid mahogany. Very nice guitar, I'd love to find out more about it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=U1ARTU0003705

When googled, I used "R.S. Williams & Sons"


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, thats what I came up with too, couldn't find much about their guitars.

Here's some pics, its a sweet guitar! sounds soooo nice!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know anything about the maker or brand. But I'm deducing it is a student model. The manufacturer probably made these guitars for not only for Bellevue, but a number of conservatory's across Canada. I have had an amp (60's Traynor Guitarmate) that was made for the Royal Conservatory.
But that is a tres cool guitar.
Love the look. Does it have a wide, flat fingerboard? I had a old, old Martin that was very similar in size and shape and it had almost a classical width fingerboard. I love mahogany topped guitars, what a look !!!!
Might just be your video camera mic but, the guitar has a surprising amount of high end. 
Me thinks you have a great little guitar there. Happy playing !!!!

cheers
Pete


----------



## timberline (Nov 22, 2008)

You find a fair number of those in and around Toronto. R.S. Williams were located on Yonge St. if I remember right, and down there the name is still engraved in a stone lintel over the door. You'll also come across very similar guitars with the name 'Hensel' carved into the peghead. Apparently Hensel was the shop foreman at Wms. for years, and they made the two lines parallel, like Chev and Pontiac.

Any that I've seen have been small bodied jobs with plain materials and straight bracing.

KH


----------

